
Sheryl Sandberg: The teens consented - raiyu
https://gizmodo.com/sheryl-sandberg-the-teens-consented-to-putting-faceboo-1832218843
======
mrmondo
Absolutely disgusting, they're likely too young to sign the contract or
understand what they're signing - let alone the impact of what Facebook is
doing with their data (or potentially to them directly). It's incredibly
disturbing, predatory behaviour.

------
Barrin92
It's bad if you can't tell by the headline if you're reading a treatise by
Mises about child markets or whether you're reading a Facebook PR response

------
zeko1195
Shameful that Sheryl Sandberg would even try to rationalize this.

~~~
TheChaplain
Hard to say whether she actually believes in this practice or is forced to say
it due to her position in the company.

~~~
foobiekr
I’m just a working stiff and I’ve refused to do things for my employer that I
found unethical. Sandberg is a billionaire who never need worry about
anything, ever, not her children or children’s children. What does it take for
someone like her not to support obviously shameful behavior?

~~~
courtf
Yep, once you start leanin' in you just can't stop.

In all seriousness, I do wonder how these billionaires can resist just riding
off into the sunset. Have some damn dignity.

------
number6
This is one thing that also bothers me with Whatsapp.

You have to be 13 / 16 to use it. But its just a checkbox. I know children
that use the service who are below this barrier. But to report them to
Whatsapp you have to be holder of the parental responsibility over the child
and you have to prove it.

This should be the other way round.

------
dkfjjfjdjdjdj
“When Boorstin asked whether Facebook regretted not pulling the app before
Apple had revoked its certificates, Sandberg replied by saying Facebook had
done so as soon as it realized it was not “in compliance.”

Love the amount of ____ she says.

------
ykevinator
Facebook is the new Philip Morris.

------
justtopost
I'll take 'things a rapist would say' for $1000 Alex.

------
anadem
And the age of consent is ..

~~~
raiyu
18

~~~
mrmondo
"Facebook has insisted that all participants below the age of 18 submitted
parental consent forms, but it would be impossible for Facebook to remotely
verify that the teens just didn’t fill them out themselves without extra
steps."

~~~
FireBeyond
And then there's a reporter in the article saying he attempted to sign up with
a birth year of 2005 and was required to do precisely nothing about parental
consent.

~~~
thisacctforreal
It's okay they knew he was lying.

